# Light fixture stand/support



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

hello everyone,

I think i have a coralife fixture with Four tubes, the sockets say 55w reeflamp t6 on them, it is 48" long. I am looking for a support so it does not sit right on top of the tank anyone know where i can find one?, also how do i clean the plastic slide in lens?, it is cloudy

































Thanks


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

JL & Magic Eraser


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

as usual thanks Gord, BTW those name cut outs you made me was a hit as christmas


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

If you have an electrician friend they can make you a light stand out of emt, if its a flush back stand it can be done with 1 stick of 1/2" EMT, cut in half. Then have them bend 90's at your tanks depth (not height). 4 pipe straps and the thing wont budge. my planted tank journal shows how it looks


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

This seems like a very old post - or my old memory failing. O well, it looks like a Coralife. Legs at JL for around $8. Check with Roger's as well. King Ed is a bit more, $12 or so.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

thanks to all, will head to JL this week


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey Gord the post is only two weeks old, so the memory may be failing you


----------

